# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Oksel (links)

## c droogh

Enkele persoonlijke gegevens:
lengte 1.82 m
gewicht 81 kg
bloeddruk 120/80
suiker 7.5
cholesterol 5.5

Dagelijks min. 2-3uur sporten/tennis. April 2014 de 10km gelopen in 1uur.
Algemeen: slaap te weinig/na het sporten 2biertjes, totaal 4biertjes per dag

vraag:
Per vandaag lichte (pijn) scheuten onder de linker arm.
zorgen maken?

----------

